# Did I strip her too early?



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

I stripped my peacock today and the fry arent freeswimming.... does that mean I stripped too early? they have tails and can move around when something comes near. Also when nothing happening they lie on the bottom and occasionally move around. So what should I do from here?


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

You'll be fine, in a few days they'll be free swimming. Check for egg rot, but you really shouldn't lose any fry.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

+1

As long as the fry are safe from other fish that can pick at the egg sac, you should be fine.


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

cool its good to know. One more thing... how and when should I feed them?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

They won't need any food until they have at least absorbed all of their egg sac.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

From what you've described, they probably won't eat any food for 5-7 days


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

so how will I know when they have absorbed all of their egg sac? will they look like normal fish? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

whatupcichlids said:


> so how will I know when they have absorbed all of their egg sac? will they look like normal fish? Thanks for the help guys


They should be free swimming by the time they absorb their egg sacks. And you will no longer see the little yellow egg sack that was attached to their bellies.


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

iplaywithemotions said:


> whatupcichlids said:
> 
> 
> > so how will I know when they have absorbed all of their egg sac? will they look like normal fish? Thanks for the help guys
> ...


ahh i see thanks


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

I woke up this morning and noticed one of my fry having trouble sitting up straight in the breeder box. None of the other fry have this problem. It appears to just roll around, but occasionally it will attempt to sit up straight, then just roll around again. I think this particular one has the largest egg sack still so I was wondering if it was the most underdeveloped one unable to balance properly? If not, could it be a sign that hes dieing ?

oh no I noticed one died! (not the one first mentioned) The others seem very healthy swimming around etc. what should I do.. just wait? thanks


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

does the breeder box allow water to circulate though it?


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> does the breeder box allow water to circulate though it?


yup. "side and bottom vents allow for optimum water flow"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could try an air stone under the fry to jostle them slightly.


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> You could try an air stone under the fry to jostle them slightly.


ok ill try that thanks


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

3 fry have died in total ;( All of the ones who have died still had large egg sacks. The remaining fry have fins which i can see now and are freeswimming. They eat when I feed em so I cant see why some of em are dying. Any ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find the breeders net/boxes don't have ideal circulation, if they are free swimming let them out into a 10-20G fry tank and they should be fine with feeding 2-4X daily and water changes every 2-3 days.


----------

